
90 X86 Servers in 2U No Cooling Needed - mswen
http://www.teamdgs.com/SR90_addc.html
======
mswen
I submitted this - I have no connection to the company but I was just curious
what the HN community thinks. Has anyone tried one of these out?

What were the good points? What compromises are being made? What workloads
does this seem particularly well suited to serve?

